# Turning Sunlight into Synthetic Fuel



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Sandia researchers say the aim is to build a reactor about the size of an oil drum. Such a generator could transform 22 kilograms of carbon dioxide and 18 kg of water into roughly 9.5 liters of liquid fuel each day, but commercialization is 15-20 years away.

More...


----------

